# Damn You Lucas!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

From Starwars.com 



"In response to overwhelming demand, Lucasfilm Ltd. and Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment will release attractively priced individual two-disc releases of Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi. Each release includes the 2004 digitally remastered version of the movie, as well as the original theatrical edition of the film. That means you'll be able to enjoy Star Wars as it first appeared in 1977, Empire in 1980, and Jedi in 1983."


Gah. Enough is enough!:finger: :googly:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree... I mean I love the movies... but c'mon...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Demand from who?? Lucas' checking account?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Otaku said:


> Demand from who?? Lucas' checking account?


That would be my guess.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hell I seen the first starwars so many times that I could recite the entire dialog... we had the video disk,(remember those). why would I need to buy the dvd. I can watch it in my head.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bastard! Money grubbing bastard! :finger:



Otaku said:


> Demand from who?? Lucas' checking account?


Funny and true.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess the good news about them re-releasing the older version is that I don't have to wait in lines for 3 hrs before I get in to see it like when it first came out. And 2nd I don't have to step on my poor dog's tail to hear the chewy sound. LOL.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i remeber him saying"he'll never release the old films!" right money talks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Personally, I don't have the old films, so I would love to have them on a cool DVD set. Thank you George Lucas..Don't listen to those guys.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Personally, I don't have the old films, so I would love to have them on a cool DVD set. Thank you George Lucas..Don't listen to those guys.


This is exactly why he's a jackass. He releases one version saying he'll never release the older versions and then when he already has our money for the newer versions, he says he'll release them both on a new DVD set, KNOWING we'll blow our money AGAIN.

I'm such a sucker, that I'll probably be throwing down my $$ for them. Especially if some of the glaring audio problems from the last release are fixed.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

"We live in a material world and I am material girl" first said byMadonna - now Lucas!!!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> "We live in a material world and I am material girl" first said byMadonna - now Lucas!!!


George Lucas is a material _girl_?!?!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey, for a million or two, I'll be your material girl 
Heck, I'll be your seamtress too lol!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

See, if Frighterner wants to be a material girl - why not Lucas. God only knows how much he's going to make off this deal.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

wll i would have to re-buy the dvd's aways,the bitch will be taking them,so it's all good for me!.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, great. Thanks George. Anything else you wanna crap out at us?:finger: 



Video source: Same as used for the 1993 Definitive Collection Laserdisc.

Widescreen: Letterboxed, not anamorphic as the other Star Wars DVDs are. (IE, compared to most DVD releases which are anamorphic, these can't possibly look as good as good as they would if anamorphic.)

Note: These DVDs will apparently not include the amazing restoration seen in the Special Edition set. They will not look as good, nor will they sound as good as the Special Edition sets.


----------



## Willfrost (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't agree with his motives behind re-releasing the movies but I am glad to know that they will be available in their original form (before the screwed them up).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree with you Willfrost.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I guess the good news about them re-releasing the older version is that I don't have to wait in lines for 3 hrs before I get in to see it like when it first came out. And 2nd I don't have to step on my poor dog's tail to hear the chewy sound. LOL.


LOL!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like the originals better anyway... Remember: Han Solo is a scoundrel, that's why he shoots at Greedo first...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah but in the originals isn't Jabba just some fat guy?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

claymud said:


> yeah but in the originals isn't Jabba just some fat guy?


Jabba was cut out of the original version... and justly so. The CG on the one they added in for the SE just looked wrong. And then there's the "Han stepping on his tail" situation.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

We just bought the (new version) boxed set because we got a nice TV and had to have it in our collection. Fifty bucks! Now we've got 1 through 6. I would have liked the older versions of wars, jedi, and empire too, but now I guess they're going to start re-releasing DVD's in HD...might be worth the wait, might not...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm not even gonna bother, I have the best three on DVD so thats all I need.


----------

